# Problems downloading new app version



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

Anyone else having an issue downloading new app version. Any ideas and solutions would be helpfully. Thanks.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

Did you try turning it off and on again?


----------

